# (MN) FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max



## elcinc

Max was a 2008 National Amateur Finalist and a 2005 Canadian National Amateur Finalist. He is qualified for the 2008 National Open and the 2009 National Amateur. He also qualified for the 2007 National Open and the 2007 National Amateur. He is 78# of muscle and is very athletic. His strongest point is his water work, weather it be a 350 yard water blind or a 350 yard punch bird. He has offspring that are QAA and with Derby Points. Max also has all of his clearances! 

EIC-D08-045173 "CLEAR"
OFA Hips LR-121208G31M GOOD
OFA Elbows LR-EL15139M25-PI
EYE CERF. LR-26788
CNM White List LR-05-307-M-PI

Sire: FC-AFC Crow Rivers Malarky's Cougar MHR
Dam: AFC Tahoe's Mally Malarky

Contact:Crow River Retrievers
Roger Weller Email: [email protected]
Phone #s: 320-697-5591(D) or 320-346-2710(E)

Natural Breeding or Frozen Semen Available


----------

